# Please help!



## JacquiB (5 mo ago)

I am not an expat. I live in the UK but I have a caravan in Zakynthos permanently. I want to buy a motorbike in Zante to leave there so I can use when I am over there rather than constantly hiring one. What do I need to do this? I have been told I don't need anything other than a driving licence but then others say I need residency permit and/or AFM number?

Thank you in advance


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

I have changed my native car drivers license to Greek so I can drive 250cc motorcycles without lessons and exam. It was about 150 euro. But I think yes to buy a registered vehicle you probably need residency and probably also afm.


----------

